# Drip irrigation barb fitting



## Wooden_Reefer (Dec 17, 2012)

I am hoping to buy some drip irrigation barb fitting that is threaded 10-32 on one end and 1/4 inch barb on the other. Tis is not the barb on both end type seen at Home Depot.

Typically they are to fit into PVC pipes that has be drilled and tapped 10-32, the other end is to attach to 1/4 inch tubing.

This is for slow fill of tanks.

I hope to get them at stores in SoCal, OC or IE area.

Thanks


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Make sure you have plenty of gravity pressure or they won't drip at the rate that you had hoped.

I assume it isn't a pressurized line.


----------



## Wooden_Reefer (Dec 17, 2012)

Will be connected to the filtered water hose and/or the waste water hose of a 100 GPD RO unit. Should have pressure. It is for fill, not drain.

Drain will be free gravity onto at least 1/2 inch PVC, at only 10-30 gph.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Wooden_Reefer said:


> Will be connected to the filtered water hose and/or the waste water hose of a 100 GPD RO unit. Should have pressure. It is for fill, not drain.
> 
> Drain will be free gravity onto at least 1/2 inch PVC, at only 10-30 gph.


Roger that.

I had one awhile back and didn't have nearly enough. Was fed vis a overhead reservoir, 5-6' above the dripper. The surface tension was much stronger than I had expected.


----------



## Wooden_Reefer (Dec 17, 2012)

Will also have overhead RO water tank but only for automatic refill to keep constant level for salt water tanks.

The overhead RO tank setup may not allow diaghram valve to work as the flow rate will be too slow.

With one 100gpd RO membrane, the flow will be about 300 gpd or 25 gph, waste plus filtered water. Hope a regular sprinkler vlv will work. Actually, I can also have water NOT going thru th eRO for some tanks. Discuses need RO filtered water and Africans can use the waste from RO, the rest of freshwater can use tap water. One vlv for both RO and direct tap water fill. The flow can be 50 gph so a diaghram sprinkler vlv should work this way. The pressure going thru the RO may be a bit less, but I think still will be quite OK.


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

Wooden - did you find your barbs ??? I think since they are a sponsor I can mention the name - Jehmco.com.

Just ordered some stuff, very friendly, great website - lots of photos of barbs, etc. etc.

Let me know what you end up doing. I am a little lost with your idea.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Lowes has them also. Search drip irrigation on their site.


----------



## Wooden_Reefer (Dec 17, 2012)

Lowes don't


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

http://m.lowes.com/product?langId=-...10051&productId=1172847&store=595&view=detail


----------



## Wooden_Reefer (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks, but these are not 10-32 threaded on oneside and barb on the other.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

You are trying thread them into PVC?

http://www.kensfish.com/moreinfo/plasti ... e-pvc.html


----------

